# Breed Circuit question



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

A friend of mine and I both want to show a QH mare at AQHA shows. However, we read the rules and we are a bit confused. Can we both show the same horse as amatures, or does one of us have to show her open and one amature...or how does that work? My friend is the actual owner of the horse. :lol:


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

In Amateur, only the owner or relative of the owner can show the horse. Anyone else would have to show in Open. The Open classes are mostly trainers riding so it's stiff competition.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes, we are trying to avoid the open classes for that reason. We just want to have some fun and get some points on her (hopefully).


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

All right so here is another question that popped into my head, what about those people that own a syndicated horse, they each are at least half owner of the horse, can they show that horse amature, or do they have to show open.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Most likely a syndicated horse will be shown by a trainer in the open classes.


----------

